# Nutrient Data



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

This is a site with a great downloadable feature
http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=5720

and this is a very cool site with lots of additional info
http://www.nutritiondata.com/

both are very informative sites and very useful in composing dog nutrition


----------

